# Alfine 8 will not shift to higher gears



## Buster1971 (May 11, 2009)

Something is not correct with the cable routing at the Alfine hub so that when I shift above 6th gear the cable angle is pulling straight and will not rotate any further to get to higher gears. Any idea what I have messed up?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Shift down as far as you can go (release all the cable tension), and remove the cable fixing bolt from the cassette joint. I believe the bolt must be 101mm from the end of the housing.

After you've checked that, also check that the cassette joint is fully seated and oriented properly. Adjust as normal. Remember that in 4th gear (I think, it's marked on the shift indicator) the yellow hashes on the cassette joint must line up. If they don't something is definitely going on.


----------



## Buster1971 (May 11, 2009)

Everything looks good but obviously is not. LBS will take care of it, tired of messing with it.


----------



## jimbonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Did you figure this out? I've got the same problem. Worsens depending on how tight the axle nuts are...


----------

